# Furries Under 18...How did you get into furry?



## English Wolf (Feb 5, 2009)

This is my last thread today, lest I be branded a troll LOL 

Furries Under 18...How did you get into furry? 

I'll be truthful, I saw it on the CSI episode, but then did research into REAL furry groups and more REALISTIC and TRUTHFUL ones, though as it did kind of take the piss. 

Also, what kind of furry are you? do you just go for the artwork etc. or do you do the cons and have the fursuits too? 

I want a fursuit but they're so expensive 

Thanks x


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 5, 2009)

I've always been a fan of furry art, just not knowing what the fandom was untill i started to research about it, then i ended up here at FAF


----------



## English Wolf (Feb 5, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> I've always been a fan of furry art, just not knowing what the fandom was untill i started to research about it, then i ended up here at FAF


 
Have you ever gone to a con, or considered getting a fursuit, or is it purely the artistic view for you? x


----------



## Wreth (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol, i just put this in here again =P

 I became a furry, because i love animals. I want to be a Zoologist, and there is nothing (to me) that is more interesting than animals. When i found there was a whole fandom devoted to animals and associating yourself with them i just had to join =3


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 5, 2009)

English Wolf said:


> Have you ever gone to a con, or considered getting a fursuit, or is it purely the artistic view for you? x


Well for me its the community, the art, and teh pronz ofc. I haven't ever been to a con though, but i would like to go.


----------



## MarcusWolf (Feb 5, 2009)

I was into the art and read a few comics, nothing special. Then I learned that a friend of mine is a furry and it just went on from there.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 5, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> Well for me its the community, the art, and teh pronz ofc. I haven't ever been to a con though, but i would like to go.




^ This, do I need to say anything more?


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 5, 2009)

I joined when I was under 18, so personally, I just joined for the art n' shit.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 5, 2009)

Someone told me "hey, go read this webcomic called Jack. It's about animal people and shit" so I did. And I got hooked. I joined their forums, started to roleplay with furries and stuff, so, there you go.


----------



## BlauShep (Feb 5, 2009)

i've always drawn quad animals [still haven't picked up on anthro anatomy], but i found out about furries seeing some friends in the furry fandom and whatnot. thought the conventions and fursuits looked cool. d:


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the art is cool, (non-porn) and I'm a fox becuase.... well... I live by the woods, I've meet wild foxes before..... artic foxes are cool looking... etc. & etc.


----------



## Lyrihl (Feb 5, 2009)

I saw the CSI episode when it first aired, but was too young and stupid to understand that it involved "furries". I did think the idea of walking around in an animal costume would be fun, even though I'd been around mascots for a while and never considered them to be furry. (again, too stupid and young to know)

I've been furry all my life, and have drawn anthro and feral art for a good while, and have a strong interest in/attraction to wolves. But I only realized I was a Furen a few month ago when I was on Google looking for "furry wolf werewolf homemade costume halloween". 

The moral here? Sometimes generality can be good. Very, very good.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 5, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> I saw the CSI episode when it first aired, but was too young and stupid to understand that it involved "furries". I did think the idea of walking around in an animal costume would be fun, even though I'd been around mascots for a while and never considered them to be furry. (again, too stupid and young to know)
> 
> I've been furry all my life, and have drawn anthro and feral art for a good while, and have a strong interest in/attraction to wolves. But I only realized I was a Furen a few month ago when I was on Google looking for "furry wolf werewolf homemade costume halloween".
> 
> The moral here? Sometimes generality can be good. Very, very good.


 
I love watching CSI but they went too far with that one.....


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2009)

4chan. Everyone was flaming Furry Friday. I checked it out and thought, cool. So Then I did a crapload of research and then joined the fandom.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Ive alway liked anthro art, idk y, then i did some search to find what a furry was two years ago, but i can say that in some sort, ive alway have been a furry.

I do try to draw, i enjoy many art, i find fursuit cute*Not all of em! Some are ugly...* Id like to go a cons...


----------



## Lyrihl (Feb 5, 2009)

Rakiao said:


> I love watching CSI but they went too far with that one.....


 I realize that now, and hate them terribly for it.
Maybe a troll gave them the idea for it?

DOWN WITH MUNDIES! BEGIN THE GREAT REIGN OF FURS!!!


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 5, 2009)

I joined mainly because one of my friends was a furry.  He's a member here, his name is Eleziek.  I guess it eventually rubbed off on me, and after doing some research, I found that I was attracted to the furry art.  I decided to become a furry afterwards.  It's been very fun so far, and I feel at home here.


----------



## Doug (Feb 5, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> 4chan. Everyone was flaming Furry Friday. I checked it out and thought, cool. So Then I did a crapload of research and then joined the fandom.


^ This.

Also, inb4 "underage b&"!


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 5, 2009)

i had a dream about furries a long time ago. When i was 6 or 7. From then on I always liked the idea but never knew it actually existed. i always loved animals (maybe too much) and from searching i started to find some anthro online. i did some reasearch (haha) and found out i wasnt the only one. if there was a whole fandom, of course i'm joinging ^-^
i dont think i will ever go to a con or wear a fursuit. rather i like the art and stories (and the yiff >.<)


----------



## KittenAdmin (Feb 5, 2009)

I saw porn.


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I'm a little over 18 (just a year) but it was Aladdin that did it, I always thought the episode where Aladdin turned into shark was so cool...little did I know that this community was dedicated to it.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 5, 2009)

im just a tad bit over 18 as well but im a kid at heart (translation: idiot) but anyway i cant remember what first got me into the fandom it was very gradual as in i would watch television show and movies with nothing but anthros then i thought it would be really kool to BE anthro then when i discovered the interwebz i was like "FINALLY IM NOT ALONE!!!!"


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Feb 5, 2009)

I've sort of always been a furry, but what amde me discover the fandom was after I read Redwall at about age 9, I searched the net for Redwall sites. I stumbled across a Redwall fansite with lots of nice fanart, and found out that the style of art was called 'anthro.' Yep, started looking for more anthro art and found the furry community.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 5, 2009)

not a lot of time a computer and internets -_-


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 5, 2009)

TropicalZephyr said:


> I've sort of always been a furry, but what amde me discover the fandom was after I read Redwall at about age 9, I searched the net for Redwall sites. I stumbled across a Redwall fansite with lots of nice fanart, and found out that the style of art was called 'anthro.' Yep, started looking for more anthro art and found the furry community.



oh yeah same here sort of. but i never really read the books. i always saw people reading them and stuff. saw the covers. i was like hey....is that anthro there? :O


----------



## Rebahnic (Feb 5, 2009)

Fuck


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 5, 2009)

it was Guardians of Ga'hoole that did it. Blame the owls.
Then there was His Dark Materials and Twilight.
Little did I know of this community. Then it just clicked with me. And my passion for reading about animals become one for writing about them.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 5, 2009)

I was under 18 when I became furry, does that count?  

Anyway, when I was 17, I was introduced into furry when googling "Rachel" into google. I came across an Eric W. Schwartz drawing of Rachel Racoon.  As I looked into Eric W. Schwartz, I also learned more and more about furry artwork.  By the end of 98, I was totally into it. Mostly chatting on YiffNet.  Anyone remember that? Anyway, I mostly chatted on there for all my furry interactions.  At one point, I tried to join a furry group locally.  I never remembered the name of them, but I stop talking to them. I never really made any friends there anyway.  

It all went down hill in early 1999.  I went to Further Confusion 99.  It was down in San Madesto and I asked my dad to drive me there.  Big mistake.  He saw the lobby, and was very concerned about me.  About a week later after the con, he made me goto a shrink.  After the shrink absolutly doing jack shit, I decided I better stop.  So I did.  From 1999 to about 2004, I was no longer furry. 

In 2005, I moved into my own appartment with my ex-gf. While I was there, I came across this new online game called "Second Life" which is all the rage in the furry world now.   It got me back into furry,and i'm glad it did.  If it wasn't for SL and furry, I would of never met my true love of my life.  Since then, i've dropped Second Life, but i'm still active furry, mostly through Fur Affinity which I discovered a few months after Second Life. 

I've been with my fursona "MaxCoyote" since 99.  Almost 12 years i've been furry, and about 10 under the same name.  Even though I stopped being furry for about 6 of those years, I never changed who I was.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 5, 2009)

I was always into furry stuff. I probably first heard about the furry fandom on GaiaOnline a couple years ago. That's also around the same time when I started to become attracted to furries. I kept hearing about furries on the sites I visited, and decided to do some research on them. I eventually decided that I was a furry, and found FA. And, well, here I am now. >_<;


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 5, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> I was under 18 when I became furry, does that count?
> 
> Anyway, when I was 17, I was introduced into furry when googling "Rachel" into google. I came across an Eric W. Schwartz drawing of Rachel Racoon.  As I looked into Eric W. Schwartz, I also learned more and more about furry artwork.  By the end of 98, I was totally into it. Mostly chatting on YiffNet.  Anyone remember that? Anyway, I mostly chatted on there for all my furry interactions.  At one point, I tried to join a furry group locally.  I never remembered the name of them, but I stop talking to them. I never really made any friends there anyway.
> 
> ...



That's very inspirational.  Nice post.  XD


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 5, 2009)

I've always been a fan of furry art and furries fascinated me. The sociologist in me drew me close to investigate them like a CSI television plot murder. As I found out more about them, I found that I had a lot in common with them and thus here I am at FA.

I am a skunk/cat normally but I have more than one fursona.


----------



## Ralliron (Feb 6, 2009)

I became a furry when my friend told me about them, that was about 5 years ago, but I guess you could classify me as a furry for my entire life span, hell I learned to walk with chickens, run with dogs, study with cats, and even play with woodpeckers... no joke... all in all that would be 17 years of furry. I am into furry art, and draw some myself, my fursona is a fox put simply they are very relatable to me. and I do wish I had a fur-suit, but I wouldnt be able to were it, as in montana they would shoot me on site... crazy rednecks anyways.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't count, because I'm 19, but I "joined" I guess at a younger age. Kids these days have different reasons from us older dirtbags. 

First off, wtf, all my favourite cartoons are "furries"! Street Sharks, Ninja Turtles, Road Rovers, Transformers Beast Wars (uh maybe not, lol) even Disney movies like The Lion King and Robin Hood... Then omfg Digmon came in and destroyed life as we know it in my brain with how awesome it is. (First two seasons anyways...)

I was always interested in animals, always a tomboy. Always respected nature, and developed an intense interest in wildlife conservation. I was in love with wolves, and monitored a lot the preservation of the Yellowstone Wolves population. 

Then I fell into the werewolf world when I was like 8 or 9, and I think that was a big snatcher into the anthromorphic stuff. I ate up all kinds of interesting books as a kid like pretty much every Redwall ever written, tons of random werewolf crap, Ratha's Creature was also pretty sweetass...

Huh. And then a couple years back I just wandered away from the werewolf stuff and just got enveloped into the whole furry world thanks to a friend of mine.

...Good times.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 6, 2009)

I decided to join the fandom after getting to know one of my furry friends, FelixAlexander, better. I wanted to meet more cool people like him.


----------



## Teak (Feb 6, 2009)

A few years back I found myself bored by my 8th grade business class, so I started running Google image searches on the names of FF6 spells. When I searched for "Quick", a picture of something masturbating (I don't recall it being furry) was among the results. I panicked and spent the rest of class trying to cover my tracks, worried that someone in the next class might find it in the history or something. Later in the evening, I Googled "Quick" again, clicked on the questionable image and wound up somewhere in the VCL with an assortment of yiffy images. I suppose I developed a taste for that stuff pretty quickly, 'cause I kept coming back.

It wasn't until a while later that I actually found out what a furry was. Don't recall exactly how it happened.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Feb 6, 2009)

Even under 18, we still have ways of finding and hiding porn.

I got into that and branched off into the clean part of the fandom.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 6, 2009)

Because it spreads like AIDS on unsuspecting children.
Actually, I just couldn't seem to draw anything else. Furries are the only decent thing I have drawn in the past...Hmm...


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks to NightFox of RPGNsider ... him and his stupid Avatar >.< lol


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 6, 2009)

I had to complete a right of passage where I wore ears, unbuttoned half of my shirt and had to walk down a hallway blindfolded. Or something.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

i liked furries since i was a child XD...and last year , i found this place!! i didnt even knew what a furry was XD (until 4 months before the end of the year XD) i want to thank shytzo for giving me a paw to find this place =P , cause i love it XD


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 6, 2009)

When I was about 12 I started noticing furries more often. Around 13 I started to get into furry artwork. Clean and adult alike. Then around 14 or 15 I announced myself a part of the fandom. At 17 I join FA.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 6, 2009)

I have always been into furry/anthro art, personally. I didn't know about the fandom until age 17. So when I heard of such a fandom, I became a furry (last summer), and a few months later joined FA.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 6, 2009)

edit: I am a gigantic liar.


----------



## haynari (Feb 6, 2009)

I have always liked dressing up and the thought of a tail was the holy grail of all things. also I enjoy drawing anthromorphs and people fused with animals. I never knew that so many people were into the same things that i was into until last year when I met TDGSeal at my school and he introduced me into the furry fandom. I thank him many times for doing so.


----------



## sobe (Feb 6, 2009)

iv accualy always been kinda furry, since i was like 11, and enver knew thare was a word for it and kept to my self cuz i thought i was weird :/ i accualy just found out it was furdom a few days ago



im into artwork, rping, and kinda want a suit but i cant afford


----------



## Willer951 (Feb 6, 2009)

Mr. red fox said it for me. I'm 14


----------



## whoadamn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hm. Ever since I can remember I've loved wolves, don't know why, but I've always idolized them. The fandom kind of just fell into place, I suppose.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 6, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> It all went down hill in early 1999.  I went to Further Confusion 99.  It was down in San Madesto and I asked my dad to drive me there.  Big mistake.  He saw the lobby, and was very concerned about me.  About a week later after the con, he made me goto a shrink.  After the shrink absolutly doing jack shit, I decided I better stop.  So I did.  From 1999 to about 2004, I was no longer furry.



It would be funny if 'treating' you turned the shrink into a furry!

-Joe
(who's a multiple of 18...)


----------



## haynari (Feb 6, 2009)

that would be hilarious. and I don't know why parents seem to think that this is some kind of problem.


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 6, 2009)

While the orign of my interest I keep to myself, I can say that it inspired me to write. Then around January 5, I searched FA because I remember seeing the name from somewhere. Since then I have accepted it and just lived normally.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 7, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> It would be funny if 'treating' you turned the shrink into a furry!
> 
> -Joe
> (who's a multiple of 18...)



ONE OF US, ONE OF US


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2009)

Just a normal furry.  While I make "art", I think fursuits are pretty cool, and I would like to go to a con just to try it.


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

well... i saw some things on deviant art... at first i thougth i must have been crazy to like to see somethign liek that
then i went onto fanfiction and a friend told me he was a fur
4 mouths later i admitted that i was a fur ...
at first i thoguht that i was going crazy with the things i liked... but... now i dont think that.. i guess my friend got me more itno beign a furry.. if he hadent told me he was one then i probly would ahve kept it in the closet and tried to erase beign a furry.. but i actully like beign a furry..
and im in it for mostly the art the fun and friends.. i love makeign friends and im always lookign to see if i will find that special girl to be my mate aswell...


----------



## kashaki (Feb 7, 2009)

I was lurking on the internet, and found some furry art. I thought it was cool. That was back when I was 14.


----------



## ByondRAGE (Feb 8, 2009)

i forgot why i like furry stuff so much...

but i do remember it happened all so suddenly. I felt an attraction to it, like a magnet. Then later, i wanted to do nothing but draw furry artwork.
so now im not social to avoid from freaking people out.

I also think that fursuits look better on people then when they look like normal humans.


----------



## ritsuka-kun25 (Feb 8, 2009)

well ive always loved animals, big cats especially, and since im not old enough for the zoo i pursued my intrests through another means, taking me here :3


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I could say that I first found out about furs from the CSI episode but that would be a lie. About a year before that episode aired I was looking up pictures of mascots for a group project on sports teams and came across a forum and a lot of anthro art.  I was in to anime shows at the time, and definitely played pokemon, yugioh, magic in Jr High so it caught my interest. Then I watched Wolf's Rain on Adult Swim and that was the deciding factor for me. I still haven't told anyone though...


----------



## Dexiro (Feb 8, 2009)

well i'd heard about furries all over newgrounds and 4chan and wanted to find out more about it (didn't think to google it at the time :/)

then some guy on a forum linked me to 4chan and i spent a year or 2 enjoying that xD

and one day i realised i didn't know any other furries and signed up to FA to find out more about the fandom and find some furiends


----------



## The Wave (Feb 8, 2009)

well, if I look back at my live, I was actually a furry for my whole live already. I don't know how, when and why it started, I was just into it for as long as I can remember. I only realized it a year ago, and a few weeks ago I fully accepted it and joined the fandom.


----------



## Dexiro (Feb 8, 2009)

The Wave said:


> well, if I look back at my live, I was actually a furry for my whole live already. I don't know how, when and why it started, I was just into it for as long as I can remember. I only realized it a year ago, and a few weeks ago I fully accepted it and joined the fandom.



mm i was like that, i've always liked the idea of being an animal - like i remember being really happy wearing this crappy dinosaur costume (fursuit?) at halloween when i was like 4, and i didn't take it off for a week xD

when i found out about furries/anthros A few years ago i was in awe, and i still wish i was one D:


----------



## Jack (Feb 8, 2009)

the art is what first got me into furry, i was looking for a new art media to try because the others bored me. when i found furry art didn't bore me, i stuck with it and slowly got more into the fandom.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 8, 2009)

Dexiro said:


> mm i was like that, i've always liked the idea of being an animal - like i remember being really happy wearing this crappy dinosaur costume (fursuit?) at halloween when i was like 4, and i didn't take it off for a week xD
> 
> when i found out about furries/anthros A few years ago i was in awe, and i still wish i was one D:


 that does remind me the crappy tiger shirt I got when I was 6. it was just a white shirt with the head of a tiger on it, but you could pull on the mouth of the tiger and "look" in the mout of the tiger. I liked that shirt so much, I wore it as much as possible. XD


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 8, 2009)

The Wave said:


> well, if I look back at my live, I was actually a furry for my whole live already. I don't know how, when and why it started, I was just into it for as long as I can remember. I only realized it a year ago, and a few weeks ago I fully accepted it and joined the fandom.



Yeah same here.
I've always loved animals for years.
I've been a therian as long as I can remember.
Then I figured out about anthro and I got super into that.
Haha thats where I am now.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 8, 2009)

I started roleplaying and going on Furcadia at age 9.

Always was a fur. I was always some animal for Halloween.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Think. Looney Tunes, #1. Ratchet #2 (was looking up it). then I came across VCL and I'll leave you to figure out the rest.


----------



## MarcusAvon (Feb 10, 2009)

I was googling werewolves and found a transformation website that had a link to a furry website.


----------



## FurryFox (Feb 10, 2009)

English Wolf said:


> I'll be truthful, I saw it on the CSI episode, but then did research into REAL furry groups and more REALISTIC and TRUTHFUL ones, though as it did kind of take the piss.
> 
> Also, what kind of furry are you? do you just go for the artwork etc. or do you do the cons and have the fursuits too?
> 
> ...



^^^This^^^
(I actually always liked the concept I just didn't know it had a name) XD

I am a POLAR BEAR!! (mainly) but I am sometimes a Flareon =3


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 10, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Lol, i just put this in here again =P
> 
> I became a furry, because i love animals. I want to be a Zoologist, and there is nothing (to me) that is more interesting than animals. When i found there was a whole fandom devoted to animals and associating yourself with them i just had to join =3




Basically this plus I love disney and I have always dreamed of talking animals that walked on 2 paws... now I want to eventually fursuit but they are really expensive =( Maybe I will start off with a collar and a tail maybe...


----------



## Qoph (Feb 10, 2009)

I dunno, I was always into nature and animals, and I guess when I found it it just fit.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 11, 2009)

I always liked the imagination of TF&F.


----------



## renegade2283 (Feb 11, 2009)

im 16 and i got into furries entirely on accident. iwas trying to get a pirated copy of starfox but got something else instead.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 11, 2009)

It was a couple months before I turned 16. I got the internet, and found furries. I saw the art, liked it. Saw the community, decided I wanted in. Can't really remember _why_ I decided that, but I guess I'm glad I did.


----------



## Coug (Feb 11, 2009)

I loved animals and drawing,started to draw some animals and joined art sites.
FA was one of them.At first I didn't like furries and left,but I came back,because I saw Blotch's works on DA and really liked them.
now I love drawing furries and consider myself a furry.
pretty much artistic view. 

just on a hobby thing..side,not anything spritual or a fate.


----------



## CyberPaws (Feb 11, 2009)

I've always wanted a tail, so i searched for how to make on on google and stumbled across some furry sites and i felt right at home. :]


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 11, 2009)

i was under 18 as i found it, so i might as well report, too 
as we got our internet connection 8 years ago i found some pieces of artwork (dont know the artist anymore). i thought it looked kinda cool^^
but i didnt look further into it, i was just looking for nice artwork.
couple years later i found out what i was looking at. it was interesting to see that there is a big community behind this artwork^^


----------



## Nargle (Feb 11, 2009)

REDWAAAALLLL!!!

After picking up a few Redwall books at a garage sale when I was 10 or 11, I became an obsessed fangirl. I began to draw "redwall-styled" anthro characters, and one day after finishing a book I looked at the cover page and saw "Redwall.org." Upon visiting the site, I found a link to a Redwall RP site, and had a blast RPing there for several years with my squirrel character, and many alts. I became close friends with several people there, and one of them introduced me to the furry fandom. He showed me furry art on DA, and gave me the link to this place. It actually took me several years to actually come visit FA, which I did last July. The reason I came here, was because I had gotten a tail at the Renaissance Fair, became addicted, and started sewing and wearing tails for fun XD I came here to see if anyone would be interested in buying custom tails, because I knew furries might be into that sort of thing. However, I got sucked into the forum community and decided to stick around X3


----------



## Elite723 (Feb 11, 2009)

Pokemon >3


----------



## kh3rlz (Feb 12, 2009)

well it wasn't really csi (but I was obsesed with that episode for a while) but a while after that I was looking for an avatar for my flashflashrevolution account and found some furry art and was obsesed all over again (I really don't think I ever found an avatar)


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> REDWAAAALLLL!!!
> 
> After picking up a few Redwall books at a garage sale when I was 10 or 11, I became an obsessed fangirl. I began to draw "redwall-styled" anthro characters, and one day after finishing a book I looked at the cover page and saw "Redwall.org."



I read Redwall books when I was that age too, but I never really put it into the equation for being furry. I think I would of been furry with or without the Redwall books.  Even though they were awesome. :3


----------



## Lunar-Moon-Wolf (Feb 12, 2009)

My friend chris introduced me to it when i was 12...two years ago
ever since then i was obsessed with it 

age:14..2 months till 15


----------



## iamflak (Mar 7, 2009)

the arts cool, great work (oh and I'm 9 for your knowledge.)


----------



## Infexis (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw a video on youtube. It described how to make a paw glove... I looked up tips on the fur on internet and found an article about furries. That was 2 years ago. Here I am.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Mar 7, 2009)

What made me a furry... hmm, lets think back to 2000. On teletoon. it was a novel series made into a TV series. Ant guesses yet? No? Maybe a quick look at my avatar will help. Before I even _*knew*_ about the novels, I was sucked into being a furry by the Redwall TV series. I just hadn't realy _noticed_ it until sometime this past December.


----------



## DavieeDoo (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm 13 years old, and I got into the fandom because I saw some furry artwork :3 I didn't like it at first, but it grew on me... So I asked on another forum about help with drawing furries (The artwork I found was on dA, and it said it was called a furry in the description. I didn't know it was a fandom, though.) and I was linked here. Things like, people wearing collars because they are furry, and fursuiting, are also growing on me... Even though the people who dressed up in costumes at parties always scared me to death. I don't know a lot about the fandom yet, though ^^.


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 7, 2009)

Ever since I could hold a pencil, I've been drawing animals. I loved to draw pokemon, make my own characters, and go outside and act like a fox. Why a fox? Well, I'm a natural redhead and people told me I looked like one. xD

When my family got a computer a several years ago, I was online like crazy. I got a wacom tablet and drew a lot of animals. Eventually, I found groups of people who liked to draw animals too. That was when I found out about furries, and I've been one ever since. (For about 3 or 4 years. I'm 15 now. c: )

Right now, I'm just a furry artist, but when I go and live on my own I plan to go to cons and maybe even get a fursuit. (Still debating on that last one. I might be too shy to go out in one. D: )


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 8, 2009)

I heard about it from FacePunch, all the furry bash threads. ._.
Then I went into the OIFY and discovered furry porn.
Then I googled it and came upon the wiki, then came here. Wonderful story! XD


----------



## FoxchildFennec (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay, well know how like roughly 20-30% of kids cartoons and cartoon movies involve anthropomorphic or talking animals? Ive connected with those kinda things since I was a kid and now I just have a title to call it.

Speaking of which, just re-watched an old classic today "All Dogs Go to Heaven" and yes I cried at the end cause the dog has to die and say goodbye to that poor little girl under such tragic circumstances.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 8, 2009)

Nargle said:


> REDWAAAALLLL!!!
> 
> After picking up a few Redwall books at a garage sale when I was 10 or 11, I became an obsessed fangirl. I began to draw "redwall-styled" anthro characters, and one day after finishing a book I looked at the cover page and saw "Redwall.org." Upon visiting the site, I found a link to a Redwall RP site, and had a blast RPing there for several years with my squirrel character, and many alts. I became close friends with several people there, and one of them introduced me to the furry fandom. He showed me furry art on DA, and gave me the link to this place. It actually took me several years to actually come visit FA, which I did last July. The reason I came here, was because I had gotten a tail at the Renaissance Fair, became addicted, and started sewing and wearing tails for fun XD I came here to see if anyone would be interested in buying custom tails, because I knew furries might be into that sort of thing. However, I got sucked into the forum community and decided to stick around X3



I hate myself for admitting it, but I too loved Redwall as a child.

I would immerse myself for hours in the myth of the forest creatures, filled with suspense as the adventurers progressed through perilous lands, slew the carrion-eating vermin, and drove off would-be siege forces with their superior military strategy.  
The Long Patrol and Salamandastron were my fucking heroes.  The badger lords were my bros from way back in the day.  It's like I knew them personally.  I still think those hares in the Long Patrol were the baddest motherfuckers I have ever had the pleasure of reading about.
Everything about the Redwall cycle is bigger than big, more over-the-top than any Bruckheimer flick, filled with characters that really come off the pages and cause a sense of empathy in the reader.  They're classic literature for young boys - heroic tales of swords and sorcery, in which a hero goes through his trials and faces grim adversaries, but excels in the end.

It's no wonder I graduated to RPGs like Baldur's Gate and games like Legacy of Kain or Soul Reaver, and the books of George R. R. Martin.  I have true appreciation for a good story.  All of this, however, has no bent on why I entered the furry fandom, and if anything it is just an unfortunate coincidence that the characters happen to be anthropomorphic animals similar to the fetish objects of furries.
My thoughts on the subject at hand are these: given the highly sexualized nature of Furry, it would not strike me as odd that many furs are pubescent.  That's when the hormones truly start raging.


----------



## enzoakavpn (Mar 8, 2009)

I've been always attracted by the furry fandom. I began to draw my first furries back in 2001, when I've discovered the artworks of Style Wager, then Sanny Folkesson, then I've tried to improve my drawing skills as much as possible.
My wish is to have also a fursuit and join at cons, but I have only a problem... Money, and I don't have enough of it 
Plus there's school, that keeps me busy for nearly an entire day... 
But honestly, I can say that furry art is the only form of art that I really like to do.


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 8, 2009)

I've always been a lot more into animals than into people, and want to be a vet when I get older.  I found the fandom several months ago, after I watched that CSI episode and decided to find out if people like that really existed.  Didn't think I'd get sucked into the fandom when I found it 
I like the community here and don't feel like I'm completely insane or weird, since I'm not the only one who loves animals as much as I do.
And I would go to a con if I could-I can't drive myself and my parents sure aren't going to drive me to anything like that.  And fursuiting looks interesting, but don't have a suit, so I'll just stick with my collar for now.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 9, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> I hate myself for admitting it, but I too loved Redwall as a child.
> 
> I would immerse myself for hours in the myth of the forest creatures, filled with suspense as the adventurers progressed through perilous lands, slew the carrion-eating vermin, and drove off would-be siege forces with their superior military strategy.
> The Long Patrol and Salamandastron were my fucking heroes.  The badger lords were my bros from way back in the day.  It's like I knew them personally.  I still think those hares in the Long Patrol were the baddest motherfuckers I have ever had the pleasure of reading about.
> ...



That's exactly how I felt about the redwall series, though, I wasn't ever a boy XD I've always just loved adventurous medieval fantasy type things, and animals, so it was the perfect combo of the two!

The thing is, though, I've never really been into the sexual side of the fandom, so maybe that's why my interest in the fandom is centered around things like Redwall. I've never liked the porn, but instead, I identified so well with the characters, and I loved how they were adorable woodland animals, it gave them so much more character!! I suppose it makes more sense for someone who likes furry porn to NOT be interested in Redwall!



BTW, as of yesterday, this thread no longer applies to me. I'm 18 now, woo!! =D


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 9, 2009)

I saw some porn, I was interested, I researched it, found Wikifur, read up on it, I was interested and I associated myself with furry.

Not that interesting.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 9, 2009)

Nargle said:


> That's exactly how I felt about the redwall series, though, I wasn't ever a boy XD I've always just loved adventurous medieval fantasy type things, and animals, so it was the perfect combo of the two!
> 
> The thing is, though, I've never really been into the sexual side of the fandom, so maybe that's why my interest in the fandom is centered around things like Redwall. I've never liked the porn, but instead, I identified so well with the characters, and I loved how they were adorable woodland animals, it gave them so much more character!! I suppose it makes more sense for someone who likes furry porn to NOT be interested in Redwall!
> 
> BTW, as of yesterday, this thread no longer applies to me. I'm 18 now, woo!! =D



I'd like to write some gritty historic fantasy like GRRM's Ice and Fire saga, but based in a Redwall-like setting with anthropomorphic animals.  As you might notice, a lot of my characters are stylistically similar to both the Ice and Fire and Redwall saga.


----------



## PidgeyPower (Mar 9, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> I've always been a fan of furry art, just not knowing what the fandom was untill i started to research about it, then i ended up here at FAF



Same,

I would like to own a fursuit just too time consuming to make or too expensive.


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 9, 2009)

DeviantART.

No words beyond that (<-The following and previous words excluded.)


----------



## Marie (Mar 9, 2009)

It first started with my love for wolves. That led me to Neopets. That introduced me to "furry art" as I guess some people would call it. Neo led me to deviantart (this entire time I had no clue what "furries" were). I read some Shiloh on the side, watched All Dogs to Go Heaven and 101 Dalmatians and drew tons of pictures of animals... DeviantART eventually led me to 4chan. And at 4chan I always saw them bashing people they called furries. I decided to look up what furries were and realized with horror that I could be one of these horrible people that nobody online likes. After reading more and more about furries and shit I got tired of denying it and now I'm here. 
Hooray.


----------



## Sektor225 (Mar 10, 2009)

Accidentally went to fchan when i was 17.....enough said


----------



## Swiftclaw (Mar 10, 2009)

I was always interested in some sort of animal in my life. I'm quite interested in being either a DNR park ranger or wildlife manager for a job, but it was only recently that i realized what a "furry" really was. I'd never heard the term before. I tried to draw pictures, and joined the Blackblood Alliance forum about a year and a half ago, and am still an active member and roleplayer. It was only a couple day ago that i actually accepted the fact that I am a furry, and I will say I'm proud to be one.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very interesting what everyone else is saying. I thought a lot more would look something like mine. >_>

I WAS FREAKING BORN WITH IT, OKAY?

"Normal" Christian parents, a "normal" house with "normal," comfortable relationships with my family, just a "normal" six year old that made up stories about being a two-legged growing (or shrinking) dragon, aloud, every night before going to sleep.

Explain that, science. *Kicks science in the face*


Honestly, I'm an outgoing Christian in a great situation, there's really no drama in my life for me to get emo over. What could possibly cause such an average child to wish he had scales, wings, and claws?


This is going to sound strange (haha, I used the word strange on a furry forum). I truly believe that for whatever reason, God wired me this way. This conclusion has nothing to do with my Christianity other than the fact that I aknowledge God as an integral part of my life. I don't know how you guys are, but I think quite differently from everyone else. Go read my stories, I've got one on macrophile that hasn't made it to my FA page yet.  I'm constantly analytical, deeply philosophical, and always thinking up ways to do something in a fashion that no one ever has before. I don't believe it would be called "open-mindedness." What word best describes the desire to find the far-out things that the average mind never ventures towards? 

If you believe I have a mental condition, which I'll admit I'm slightly anxious of, I'd love to chat sometime. You'll learn stuff. ^,=,^

<faggotry>
...Wow. I typically guard myself against caring what other people think. </faggotry>


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 11, 2009)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> I WAS FREAKING BORN WITH IT, OKAY?
> 
> This is going to sound strange (haha, I used the word strange on a furry forum). I truly believe that for whatever reason, God wired me this way. This conclusion has nothing to do with my Christianity other than the fact that I aknowledge God as an integral part of my life. I don't know how you guys are, but I think quite differently from everyone else. Go read my stories, I've got one on macrophile that hasn't made it to my FA page yet. I'm constantly analytical, deeply philosophical, and always thinking up ways to do something in a fashion that no one ever has before. I don't believe it would be called "open-mindedness." What word best describes the desire to find the far-out things that the average mind never ventures towards?
> 
> ...


 
Rock on bro, I feel the same way. 
I mean I see alot of people like, blaming Redwall and whatnot... I mean I really don't think Redwall or anything like that "turned" me furry. 

I just kinda always thought anthro was cool o_o. 
I'm such a dork XD.


----------



## Xayvien Rau (Mar 11, 2009)

I became a Furry when I was around 16 I believe, and my partner at the time showed me Furcadia. A heavy influence could be rooted directly into the Jak & Daxter franchise. It's a pretty amazing series and Daxter himself was a cute character to have in the game. I could also give Ratchet & Clank some credit for the adorable Lombax added into their series. I have to get a Playstation 3 for the newest games with both, it's just a shame Jak & Daxter are waiting on Uncharted 2 before release...

Anyway, that's all.

~ Xayvien.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Mar 11, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> Rock on bro, I feel the same way.
> I mean I see alot of people like, blaming Redwall and whatnot... I mean I really don't think Redwall or anything like that "turned" me furry.
> 
> I just kinda always thought anthro was cool o_o.
> I'm such a dork XD.


 
Shssh. No self-deprication on the internet. 

I read several of the Redwall books too, but geez... I was like twelve when I read those. There was no connection between that and my scalyness.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 11, 2009)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> Shssh. No self-deprication on the internet.
> 
> I read several of the Redwall books too, but geez... I was like twelve when I read those. There was no connection between that and my scalyness.



Nonono, Redwall didn't TURN me furry, I've ALWAYS been the way I am. I've always liked animals and anthros and stuff. That's probably why I even liked Redwall in the first place!

Thing is, though, because I read Redwall, I started RPing on a Redwall forum, and there I met another fur that introduced me to the community. Redwall was just a catalyst that started a chain of events which eventually lead me to the furry fandom X3 I'm sure if I'd never read Redwall, I'd have still been a furry, and I still would have stumbled upon the fandom sooner or later! =P


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just recently have become so and I'm 17. I just enjoyed the people, enjoyed the feeling. I felt free after I found out I was a furry. I had a fox-like complex anyways, behavior-wise.


----------



## JakXT (Mar 14, 2009)

.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm already attracted to anthro/furry (yes I already liked it when 5 below) but I just didn't know what's it called....w8 sound like JakXT >.< 
>.>
<.<
Fine...what he said -.-"


----------



## FurForCameron (Mar 14, 2009)

I just love how alot of people get into it from haters. I also didn't buy into the media bias, so I took the matter into my own accord, and I found out more about it. I LOVE it now. Stupid self righteous bigots try to shoot us down, I just come back with a punch of reality. Fun stuff, really; being part of a group that has so much more to offer than a creepy sex life, but people don't even know. I'm 13, by the way.

EDIT:Oh, and I also read all the Redwall books in the past two years. Lol, forgot to mention.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, i honestly kinda hoped into VG Cats, and read the archives. Then, i hoped into Coz Effect. I mean, i wasn't hard core, i thought of them as any other thing. I Then got into dA. Deviant Art is where i truly discovered the fandom. dA also helped me really get into and appreciate art of all forms. Next thing i know, i'm Reading PriestRevan's comic, 2s a company. That night i read the archives, and drew my first pic. Found FA, and it went from there.


----------



## Tryp (Mar 14, 2009)

I was kidnapped by lesbian Nazi hookers, who forced me to become one, or they would burn me at the stake using old issues of porn magazines.

But, actually, it was a case of accidental Googling.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 15, 2009)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> Shssh. No self-deprication on the internet.
> 
> I read several of the Redwall books too, but geez... I was like twelve when I read those. There was no connection between that and my scalyness.


 
Haha, alrighty. 

Yeah, same here. I dunno... subliminally maybe ...
Brian Jaques (sp?) nefarious plan is working better than expected.


----------



## Steel-Fox (Mar 15, 2009)

Well im from Pittsburgh and a few years ago anthrocon came to town so I looks it up and I always did like cartoons so there I am; A furry!


----------



## crazydog (Mar 15, 2009)

English Wolf said:


> This is my last thread today, lest I be branded a troll LOL
> 
> Furries Under 18...How did you get into furry?
> 
> ...


 i became a furry when i saw the csi episode also. i was currious so i reachearched it. i eventually am going to get a fursuit even tho i still got three years left of high school.ugh such a long time.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 15, 2009)

First post... here we go.

I was a mild mannered 14 year old when one day i went to the movies, there wasn't anything showing really so I chose to watch over the hedge (back in '06) While i was sitting there the guy next to me asked if i had ever heard of furries. I  hadn't. So he told me to go and look at furaffinity and fchan, when i did, i fell in love with the fandom


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 15, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Someone told me "hey, go read this webcomic called Jack. It's about animal people and shit" so I did. And I got hooked. I joined their forums, started to roleplay with furries and stuff, so, there you go.




"It's about Animal people and shit"

Might of just made my day.


----------

